# Image Tanks



## b_gossweiler

When I am on travel in remote areas, I like to carry a couple of image  tanks with me, where I can download the content of my CF cards to. This  lets me use cards with rather small capacities, so I don't have the risk  of loosing too much if a card fails.

I currently use Jobo  GigaVue Pro, which I am basically happy with but it only has a 40GB HDD  built in, and Jobo no longer makes image tanks. So I'm looking for  replacement.

I was looking at something like the Epson P-7000 Multimedia Storage (which seems to be discontinued) or the HyperDrive Album (which I could still get here in Switzerland).

It  looks like the number of products on the market has become smaller, as  people are using netbooks instead. But I would prefer something smaller, lighter, more rugged and I really don't need to run Windows and Lightroom on it.

My requirements:

>100GB storage
rugged
long life on battery
CF/SD card slots
download with verification feature
reasonable screen size (> 3.5")
Raw reading capabilities (5DMkII and 1DsMkII)
Dimensions not > 7" x 4" x 1.5"
Weight not > 17 oz
Does anybody have experience with such image tanks that are currently still available?

Thanks
Beat


----------



## clee01l

I've never understood the utility of these standalone HDs.  Some of them approach a Laptop in price (Epson)  Netbooks are for the most part just as affordable and with a netbook, you can also send mail and browse the web.  Instead of one of these, I usually carry my laptop. Not for the express purpose of image storage, but for the other reasons that I mentioned previously.   I also choose to carry large capacity SD cards. with the laptop and the large capacity SD cards, I can usually maintain two master image copies in the field. 

FWIW, it seems even more risky to transfer your camera card to a HD AND erase the camera card.  If your HD fails/gets dropped/is lost or stolen, all of your trip photos are lost.


----------



## b_gossweiler

clee01l said:


> I've never understood the utility of these standalone HDs.


Well, they do make sense for me and for the type of travel I'm talking about and for the reasons outlined above.



clee01l said:


> FWIW, it seems even more risky to transfer your camera card to a HD AND erase the camera card.  If your HD fails/gets dropped/is lost or stolen, all of your trip photos are lost.


That's the reason I use 2 of them, kept in different places.

Beat


----------



## erro

There are cellphones with USB-on-the-go/USB-host functionality. Apparently you can plug memory cards, USB-flashdisks etc into them and copy files back and forth.

If you really want backup you should have your photos in two places. Just copying a memorycard to a tank and then reusing the memorycard is not backup. You would need to make a second copy also. If backups is what you want of course.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Beat, I don't know how 'rugged' these are, but they seem to fit the rest of your requirements list:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/NextoDI-Nexto-Extreme-ND2700-ND-2700/dp/B002PTUP2C

Product spec: http://www.nextodi.com/product/en_nd2730.html


----------



## Kiwigeoff

erro said:


> There are cellphones with USB-on-the-go/USB-host functionality. Apparently you can plug memory cards, USB-flashdisks etc into them and copy files back and forth.
> 
> If you really want backup you should have your photos in two places. Just copying a memorycard to a tank and then reusing the memorycard is not backup. You would need to make a second copy also. If backups is what you want of course.


Robert, Beat does say he uses two and keeps them in different places as back up!!


----------



## erro

Kiwigeoff said:


> Robert, Beat does say he uses two and keeps them in different places as back up!!



Yes, I saw that the second time I read the thread... sorry Beat 

The importance of backup is worth mentioning many times though....


----------



## Jim Wilde

BTW, Beat.....the Epson P-7000 is still available to buy in the UK though there are significant cost variations. Surprisingly Amazon is several hundred pounds more expensive than the dedicated online photo outlets.


----------



## Jim Wilde

And a couple more:

Canon's own device: The M80

The Vosonic VP8870: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Vosonic-VP8...ecorder/dp/B001RU5SYU/ref=dp_cp_ob_ce_title_1


----------



## Kiwigeoff

erro said:


> Yes, I saw that the second time I read the thread... sorry Beat
> 
> The importance of backup is worth mentioning many times though....



I appreciate your concern Robert and your advice - that's why I gave you a whistle!!! Watch out for one of these


----------



## b_gossweiler

Thanks for your suggestions, Jim, I really appreciate it.

I think I'll try to get a couple of the Epson P-7000 somewhere, if I can get them.


The Canon M80 seems to be hard to get also
The Vosonic VP8870 seems to be discontinued
The Netodi model has a screen which is smaller than what I would like
Would you happen to know a reliable online photo outlet in the UK that ships to mainland europe? Amazon UK seems to have 1 pc. left in stock, but I'd rather buy a couple of them together.

Thanks again
Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde

I've regularly used WarehouseExpress for camera gear, and as you can see they have it in stock. What I don't know it if they will ship to mainland Europe, so I'll call them in the morning to ask, and will let you know.

Alternatively, there's a great camera shop called Park Cameras which is within easy driving distance (where I bought my last couple of L lenses)....as you can see the price is the same, and they also have an online outlet. So same again, I'll ask them tomorrow about shipping.

If all else fails I'm sure we could arrange for me to buy them on your behalf, but that may lead into warranty complications in the event of problems....let's cross that bridge if we ever get to it.

Will make the calls tomorrow and see what's possible.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Thanks a lot, Jim, I really appreciate the trouble you're going thru for me on this one!! :hail:

Beat

P.S: I've already emailed WarehouseExpress to ask if they ship to mainland Europe and if they have 2 pcs. in stock. I'll let you know the answer.


----------



## Jim Wilde

Looks like the M80 is available here.


----------



## b_gossweiler

TNG said:


> Looks like the M80 is available here.



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind, but I think I'd rather go with the Epson.

Beat


----------



## jid9p80vph

Beat, you've probably already considered this, but you could swap out the hard disk for a larger capacity one (I believe the GigaVue Pro uses standard 2.5" IDE/PATA drives). There's a thread about this on DPReview: http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1023&message=31901804&changemode=1


----------



## b_gossweiler

Thanks, Marc, actually I haven't thought about this option, as the GigaVue case looks so closed :thinking: But I'll consider it, depending on how my search for replacement goes. Thanks for the link!

Beat


----------



## jid9p80vph

It may not be the simplest, but it's definitely the cheapest option  .


----------



## b_gossweiler

Well, you know, I've had my GigaVue Pro for 6 years now, and it has served me very well. So, considering the amount of time I expect a new device to travel with me, price is not the most important criteria in search for replacement. But the upgrade option is definitely something I keep in mind!

Thanks, Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde

Beat, have spoken to Park Cameras and WarehouseExpress and have sent you a PM.


----------



## b_gossweiler

Thanks a lot, Jim. I've just ordered a couple of the P-7000 at WarehouseExpress. I'll let you know how I like them once I get them.

Beat


----------



## edgley

Please do as I have thought about getting one of the Epsons for a while.


----------

